# Can I wash my hedgies blanket?



## Akrueger (Nov 4, 2013)

I have a blanket in with my hedgie and he loves it. He drags the corner under his hut to sleep with. 
The only thing is he pees and poops on it. 
Can I wash it with detergent? In the washer and dryer. Is there a specific soap or no soap that I use ?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kyouhai (Jul 26, 2013)

Yes, you can wash his blanket but you should use a scentless detergent as not to irritate his nose since these little hedgies have a very strong sense of smell and strong scents can irritate their noses.


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

You can also toss some vinegar in the washing machine to get rid of the urine odor.


----------



## sklock65 (Jan 9, 2013)

I use a brand of detergent that is not scented or have any dyes in it. I wash all the "hedgehog laundry" (liners, towels, blanket) in it and have never had any issues &#128522;

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SiouxzieKinz (Oct 10, 2013)

I'd recently found this detergent http://www.wag.com/cat/p/products-petastic-s-pet-laundry-detergent-110423 and now my dog and the hedgie are happy campers.


----------

